# Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!



## Atothedrian (10. Januar 2014)

*Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Nach einem Dokument das heise.de vorliegt haben große EU-Statten u.a. Deutschland dafür gesorgt, dass die Aufklärung des NSA-Skandals durch die EU massiv behindert wird. Eine Delegation von Abgeordneten der EU war im Sommer letzten Jahres in den USA um Fragen rund um die Arbeit des Geheimdienstes NSA aufzuklären.

 Gespräche über das Thema fanden jedoch nie statt.

Grund ist, dass Gespräche über Geheimdienste nicht Kompetenz der EU sind, sondern der Mitgliedstaaten.
Frankreich und Deutschland hatten die Sendung der EU Delegation ausdrücklich unterstützt, dabei aber verschwiegen, dass sich die diese lediglich auf Themen beschränkt die die EU Kompetenzen betreffen und eben Geheimdienst explizit ausnehmen.

Nach dem Dokument hatten die USA Druck auf die EU Staaten ausgeübt. Wenn es Gespräche über die NSA geben sollte, dann würden auch die eigenen Geheimdienste zu Sprache kommen. Somit wurde die Übereinkunft geschlossen, dass die Geheimdienste das unter sich ausmachen sollten.

Im Angesicht dessen muss man sich auch Gedanken machen welcher Widerstand noch kommt, da gerade erst eine Befragung Snowdens durch die EU beschlossen wurde.



Quelle: NSA-Skandal: EU-Delegation durfte in der USA keine Fragen zur NSA stellen | heise online
NSA-Skandal: EU-Untersuchungsausschuss will Snowden befragen | heise online​


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA-Aufklärung!*

War doch eigentlich klar oder?
man muss sich halt nur mal fragen warum Deutschland nach dem Abhörskandal von Frau Merkels Handy immer noch kein Sanktionen erlassen hat.
Normalerweise müssten alle NSA Mitarbeiter hier in DE als persona non grata gesetzt werden. 
Früher hat man Spione gehängt, heute geben wir den Aktenkoffer freiwillig raus weil wir ja alle schiss vor den stars n stripes haben.
Aber es spielt ja auch keine Rolle was das dumme Volk dazu denkt, daher vergesst meine Aussagen.
Die hohen Tiere (wollte erst Doktoren schreiben, aber das ist ja zum großen Fragezeichen geworden)haben alle selbst zu viel Dreck am stecken als das sich dazu jemals was ändern würde.


----------



## EX-Buzz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA-Aufklärung!*

Die Überschrift ist etwas irreführend, da ich im ersten Moment dachte das die Spionageaufklärung der NSA von den großen EU-Statten sabotiert wurde. Vielleicht den Titel etwas abändern, aber ansonsten guter News Beitrag.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA-Aufklärung!*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Die hohen Tiere (wollte erst Doktoren schreiben, aber das ist ja zum großen Fragezeichen geworden)...


 

sehr schön ^^ zum rest: jop, wer hätte es ahnen können?! *verblüfft tu*


----------



## maikeru (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

nach "de-Mail" ist die deutsche Position klar.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Snowden soll einfach auspacken und gut ist es. Nieder mit den Geheimdiensten, darunter zählen alle!


----------



## lol2k (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Es grenzt schon an ein Wunder, dass Snowden in dieser Zeit überhaupt so viele Infos sammeln konnte und diese noch veröffentlicht werden/wurden.
Wer von sich behauptet bis zum NSA Skandal nichts von Spionage gewusst zu haben, der verhält sich wirklich naiv. Seit Generationen ist James Bond der Held der Massen was Agenten angeht, wir alle wissen aus dem Geschichtsunterreicht wie wichtig Spionage in Kriegsaktivitäten waren und wie lang es das historisch schon gibt. Wir haben schon mal von der "Enigma" gehört, wissen von Stasi und Agentengeschichten aus dem kalten Krieg...
Geheimdienste spionieren sich nunmal gegenseitig aus - nicht nur die USA sind da die bösen Buben!

Blöd für uns normale Zivilisten, dass eine amerikanische Netzwerkarchitektur namens Internet die Arbeit der Geheimdienste so enorm erleichtert hat, dass gigantische Serverparks den halben Datenverkehr der Welt mitlesen, entschlüsseln und verknüpfen können.
George Orwell mit 1984 war in manchen Punkten sicherlich schon zu Beginn der 2000er Realität.
Meine Kinder werden in einer Überwachungsgesellschaft..äh einer Demokratie groß..


----------



## Frontline25 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

NSA soll endlich ihr antiviren programm rausrücken  , usa hat kein geld, kann aber die stromrechnung für nsa bezahlen ...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



> Snowden soll einfach auspacken und gut ist es. Nieder mit den Geheimdiensten, darunter zählen alle!



was glaubst du denn was Snowden seit Monaten versucht?
Der weis genau das wenn er in die USA zurück muss direkt erschoss wird und sucht daher irgendein Land das ihn aufnimmt und somit vor der Todesstrafe rettet.

Ich empfehle jeden mal die Rede von Gregor Gysi über den NSA Skandal anzuschauen.
Gysi:

Der Typ hat so derbe Recht >-<


----------



## SaftSpalte (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> was glaubst du denn was Snowden seit Monaten versucht?
> Der weis genau das wenn er in die USA zurück muss direkt erschoss wird und sucht daher irgendein Land das ihn aufnimmt und somit vor der Todesstrafe rettet.
> 
> Ich empfehle jeden mal die Rede von Gregor Gysi über den NSA Skandal anzuschauen.
> ...




Das waren meine ersten 17 minuten die ich politisch sehr genossen habe . leider merkt man ,das die kanzlerin sich mit Tic Tac Toe beschäftigt . Eine direkter augenkontakt mit Gregor Gysi hat sich nicht . sie soll sich schämen als kanzlerin . 

Danke Snugglez für das video . Großartig !


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Deswegen: *Alles* verschlüsseln! Egal, ob wichtige oder unwichtige Nachrichten! Yes, we can, so they cannot scan!

Selbsthilfe ist angesagt. Ist doch mehr als offensichtlich, dass eigentlich kein Staat so wirklich möchte, dass deren Bürger unknackbar miteinander kommunizieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Verschlüsselst du alles machst du dich sofort doppelt verdächtig.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Tja, aber wenn alle das machen würden...


----------



## Infernal-jason (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Deutschland ist eh seit dem 2 Weltkrieg ein Vasallenstaat für die USA. Warum sonst dürfen die Amis ihre Atombombem im Schwarzwald lagern und ihre Militärbasen bei uns bauen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> was glaubst du denn was Snowden seit Monaten versucht?
> Der weis genau das wenn er in die USA zurück muss direkt erschoss wird und sucht daher irgendein Land das ihn aufnimmt und somit vor der Todesstrafe rettet.
> 
> Ich empfehle jeden mal die Rede von Gregor Gysi über den NSA Skandal anzuschauen.
> ...


 Afaik hat er irgendwo eine mehrere hundert GB große, gut verschlüsselte Datei hoch geladen, in der angeblich das schlimmste drin steht. Kann sich jeder runterladen.
Wenn er sich nicht alle 1-2 Tage irgendwo anmeldet, wird der Code zum entschlüsseln freigeschaltet.

Kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen, sonst wäre er doch schon lange unter "mysteriösen Umständen" tragisch verunglückt...

--> Wenn er alles komplett auspackt ist er tot.


----------



## wubroha (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Snowden soll einfach auspacken und gut ist es. Nieder mit den Geheimdiensten, darunter zählen alle!



Find ich auch, aber das Problem ist das System.
Snowden kann ja alles veröffentlichen,aber kriegen wir alles unverfälscht/unkommentiert zu sehen?Eher nicht also, außerdem ist eine grundsätzliche Diskussion zum Thema Geheimdienste von der Politik nicht gewollt.
Bis auf die "Linke" stecken alle Bundestagsparteien unter einer Verschwiegenheits- und Vertuschungsglocke oder warum kriegt man sowenig vom NSU-Prozess bzw. dessen Aufklärungen zu hören-natürlich weil es nicht erwünscht ist die Verquickungen von Nazis und VS und BND und Polizei zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## >M.Pain (11. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle jeden mal die Rede von Gregor Gysi über den NSA Skandal anzuschauen.
Gysi:

Der Typ hat so derbe Recht >-<[/QUOTE]

Vielen Dank für das Vid.
Ich ziehe meinen Hut, Respekt.  Er hat alles gesagt was es zu sagen gibt.  
Irgendwie hab ich trotzdem das Gefühl dass sich nichts ändern wird.
Schade eigentlich,  Deutschland ist meiner Meinung nach das einzige Europäische Land was sich erlauben könnte den Amis einen Stinkefinger hochzuhalten.


----------



## wubroha (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

"Schade eigentlich,  Deutschland ist meiner Meinung nach das einzige  Europäische Land was sich erlauben könnte den Amis einen Stinkefinger  hochzuhalten."

Grundsätzlich schon könnte man meinen, aber mit der Wiedervereinigung ist die BRD zwar ein souveräner Staat,aber den Amerikanern wurden keine veränderten Beschränkungen auferlegt so daß sie wie es gewohnt sind seit 1945 agieren können. Alle Regierungen seit 90 haben sich den Amis angebiedert,dementsprechend dürfen die auch alles. In der Hoffnung auf 5 Eyes siehe  http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/spionage-kooperation-five-eyes-fuenf-augen-sehen-mehr-1.1807258


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Deswegen: *Alles* verschlüsseln! Egal, ob wichtige oder unwichtige Nachrichten! Yes, we can, so they cannot scan!
> 
> Selbsthilfe ist angesagt. Ist doch mehr als offensichtlich, dass eigentlich kein Staat so wirklich möchte, dass deren Bürger unknackbar miteinander kommunizieren.


 

Mit Selbsthilfe hilfst du niemanden. Das einzige was helfen würde wäre diesem politischen Staat als Bevölkerung geschlossen den Unmut durch Massenproteste und Verweigerung des Gehorsams kund zu tun und die Bundestagswahlen geschlossen zu bolkotieren bis endlich mal begriffen wird das nicht das Volk dem Staat zu dienen hat sondern der Staat dem Wohle des Volkes und es nicht toleriert wird das man denkt der politische "Adel" könne hier schalten und walten wie man lustig ist.

Alles andere wird nichts helfen den 100%ig sichere Verschlüsselung gibt es auch nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Deswegen: *Alles* verschlüsseln! Egal, ob wichtige oder unwichtige Nachrichten! Yes, we can, so they cannot scan!
> 
> Selbsthilfe ist angesagt. Ist doch mehr als offensichtlich, dass eigentlich kein Staat so wirklich möchte, dass deren Bürger unknackbar miteinander kommunizieren.


 
Oder man geht einen anderen Weg: Meine wichtigen Daten sind allesamt auf einen älterem Rechner, der keinen Internetzugang hat. Wenn ich irgendwelche Daten von meinem Hauptrechner auf meinen Datenspeicher rüberkopieren möchte, muss ich mir dafür eine CD brennen (hat zwar auch USB, ist allerdings noch USB 1.1. Fraglich, ob mein USB 3.0 Stick da überhaupt noch funktionieren würde)


----------



## Sepulzera (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Brennt einfach den Reichtsag Bundestag nieder und stellt die Staatsoberhäupter an die Wand.

Naja, so wäre es jedenfalls früher gegangen.
Heute ist das alles.......unter den Tisch gekehrt.


----------



## Skillar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Also, der Vortag von Herrn Gysi war sehr gut, äußerst empfehlenswert.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Wo wird der NSA - Skandal aufgeklärt? Die Politik will es nicht,man beschwichtigt die Leute und das wars im Endeffekt.  Geheimdienste wird es immer geben die Mittel die Sie nun zu verfügung haben sind imo sehr groß.  Vergleicht man das Uservrehalten mit vor SNOWEDEN und jetzt, dann hat sich faktisch nichts geändert. Es entsteht kein Schaden für leute die nichts verschlüsseln, so lange es keinen Einfluss hat wird sich das RAD so weiter drehen wie gehabt.   Viel interessanter ist es m.m Nach wo die ganzen Geheimdienste die Finger drinn haben/hatten punkt Standarts --> absichtlich zu geringe Schlüssellänge  Fakt ist die Schnüffelei wird zunehmen, wird dies etwas zur Sicherheit beitragen ? Nein denn es werden nur die Falsch Positiven fälle erhöht werden. Lustig wird es dann wenn man bei einem Verhältnis von 10000 zu 1 angelangt ist^^


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wo wird der NSA - Skandal aufgeklärt? Die Politik will es nicht,man beschwichtigt die Leute und das wars im Endeffekt.  Geheimdienste wird es immer geben die Mittlerweile die Sie nun zu verfügung haben sind imo sehr groß.  Vergleicht man das Uservrehalten mit vor SNOWEDEN und jetzt, dann hat sich faktisch nichts geändert. Es entsteht kein Schaden für leute die nichts verschlüsseln, so lange es keinen Einfluss hat wird sich das RAD so weiter drehen wie gehabt.   Viel interessanter ist es m.m Nach wo die ganzen Geheimdienste die Finger drinn haben/hatten punkt Standarts --> absichtlich zu geringe Schlüssellänge  Fakt ist die Schnüffelei wird zunehmen, wird dies etwas zur Sicherheit beitragen ? Nein denn es werden nur die Falsch Positiven fälle erhöht werden. Lustig wird es dann wenn man bei einem Verhältnis von 10000 zu 1 angelangt ist^^


 
Wer erwartet auch was anderes? Auf Deutschland bezogen haben hier doch schon viele vor den politischen Bedingungen resigniert und sich damit abgefunden das sie so sind wie sie sind. Dazu kommt mit Sicherheit noch das viele das Ausmaß und zukünftige Dinge die man damit anstellen könnte garnicht hinterblicken können da ihnen einfach der tiefere Bezug zur Informationstecknik fehlt. Man darf einfach nicht vergessen das für viele Menschen nach wie vor der Pc nichts anderes als eine bessere "Schreibmaschine" ist.
Viele können sich da halt nicht vorstellen was alles mit ihren Daten die Sie im Internet hinterlassen alles angestellt werden kann.

Ansonsten sehe ich das genauso wie du. Wenn wir als Bevölkerung nichts dagegen unternehmen wird die Sache sich im Sande verlaufen, im Prinzip hat sie sich das jetzt schon. Ja es gibt immer noch Berichte darüber aber niemand beschwert sich mehr darüber das nichts unterneommen wird dagegen. Also sitzt man das einfach aus und kehrt die paar die die Flagge dagegen hochhalten einfach untern Tisch und Ruhe ist wieder.

In Zukunft werden diese Überwachungsprogramme unter Garantie noch ausgebaut, den nichts klappt besser mit Internet, sozialen Netzwerken und dem erheben privater Daten auf diversen Seiten als Nutzerprofile und Stimmungsbarometer zu erstellen und so Ansichten und Unzufriedenheit so lenken zu können wie es einem am besten passt.

Wenn man es ganz weit treibt kann man somit auch die herrausfiltern die einem politisch nicht in den Kram passen, ihr Ansehn zerstören und sie mundtot machen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Jüngstes Beispiel dazu ist ja der Bau eines NSA Abhörzentrums in Wiesbaden. Finde die Rede von Gysi auch genial, bewirken wird sie wenig. Interessant zu sehen was mit der Zeit alles rauskommt, ich denke Snowden hat noch ein paar "Storys" parat.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

@Nightslaver:  Hab schon einige TUTS in bezug auf SSL/Zertifikate verfasst wozu man überhaupt HTTPS braucht, wie der hadshake abläuft usw. Immerhin haben es ~1000 user gelesen  Prozentual gesehen hab ich nicht viel bewegt............Da breuchte es schon ein eigenes Fach in der Schule mit begleiternder Übung ^^ Vielleicht bin ich zu pesimistisch aber in den nächsten Jahrzenten wird sich nicht viel an dem ganzen ändern, und nicht vergessen M2M communication wird bald ein neuer potenzieller Datenlieferant werden. Das Bügeleisen mit einem dirty Wlan Chip     By the way meine Vorderung nach einem SSL zertifikat für PCGH//FORUM ist bis heute keiner nachgekommen  (SICHER ES KOSTET GELD ABER DAS MÜSSTE DRINNEN SEIN !!!!)


----------



## King_Sony (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Ich fühle mich gerade echt ein bisschen hilfslos. Unsere Regierung, die die Interessen des Volkes vertreten sollte, macht nichts(mir kommt es zumindest so vor). Und als Einzelner kann ich zwar was machen, aber es sollte eigentlich so sein, dass ich nichts machen müsste. Naja, gemacht habe ich trotzdem was.

Was ich gemacht habe:
Auf Firefox gewechselt(von Chrome).
Als Suchmaschine https://ixquick.com/ eingerichtet.
Ghostery Extension installiert.
Mit Freunden und Familie darüber geredet.

Bin gerade noch am überlegen, in einer freien Minute auch Linux zu wechseln und VPN zu nutzen. Aber das gestaltet sich wg. der Programmkompatibilität auch schwierig. Aber da findet sich bestimmt eine Lösung. Hauptsache ich distanziere mich ein bisschen vom Technikmonopol(Computer Hard und Software) der USA.
Fällt euch noch was ein, was ich machen könnte?


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

du kannst noch PGP Verschlüsselung bei den Mails verwenden. Ich will auch bald zu Linux wechseln. Ich weiß nicht was Ghostery ist, aber du kannst noch NoScript als addon installieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Die Bundesregierung vertritt nicht das hiesige Volk sondern tritt es. Es ist natürlich eben einfacher den Stiefel der USA zu lecken.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Fällt euch noch was ein, was ich machen könnte?


 
 Pc: Linux deiner Wahl zb mint - verschlüssel die ganze partion mit LMV Nutze dort Firefox - Plugins: Disconnect(wie ghostery nur opensource),no script,Adblockedge,FireGlove(gegen Browser fingerprinting),Https Everywhere,Certificat patrol (Damit man nicht das SSL zertifikat wärend einer session ersetzt bekommt MIM Attacke ) Sperre unsicher chipers und setzet die TLS version auf min 1.0: Wie ?  ---> about config eingeben dann nach TLS min auf 1 setzen und max auf 3 (Von nun an akzeptiert der Browser nur TLS 1.0 bis 1.2 keine SSL3.0 mehr  ) Dann tippe rc4 ein und doppel klick auf alle rc4 ciphers (Wert sollte auf fals sein) - Wie ihr ja allle wisst ist Rc4 total unsicher manchmal kann es zu einer Ciphermissmatch kommen deswegen sperrt man es liber. MAIL: Thunderbird mit Enigma & PGP, signier standartmäßig deine Mails, Nutze einen Mail hoster der deine mails verschlüsselt speichert! VPN: Nur server nehmen die nicht in diesen Ländern sind AMERIKA,Australien,Neuseeland,Großbritanien (VPN ist immer so eine sache wird gelogged ist es sinnlos somit geht man immer vom schlimmsten aus )Wahlweise kann man auch Tor nutzen ist mittlerweile echt schnell   Handynutzung: ein custom rom, Openpdroid,Fwall+,Werbung sperren mittel patch der Host datei. Für sensible gespräche nutze die Redphone APP (end to end Encryption). Chatten mittel Chatsecure & OTR.  Wie immer alles verschlüsseln und wenn man in den Rechtsfreienraum fliegt wie zb nach Amerika oder GB(gibts noch mehrer Kanditaten), nichts sensibles mitnehmen


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

man man man .... (habs wochenende die Welt verpasst wegen TESO: BETA ) das is ja mal n dicker Hund.....
Da sieht man wieder Deutschland ist kein Stückchen souveräner als nach der Gründung. Die EU wird mehr und mehr von der Merkel, den Teetrinkern und den Franzmännern geleitet, welche alle unter der Fuchtel des achso Tollen Amerikas stehen.
wenn irgendwo in Syrien eine Rebellion startetm müssen wir natürlich da die Demokratie verteidigenm 4000 km von daheim entfernt. 
wenn das eigene Volk ausspioniert wird - wegschauen, Fresse halten, der dumme Mann auf der Straße erfährts doch eh nicht. 

[satire] wir leben in der Längsten Friedensperiode Europas!? lange kanns nicht mehr dauern, bis man bei uns Massenvernichtungswaffen findet. [/satire]

Gruß


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Hui,...
hab grad gehört das das No-Spy Abkommen gescheitert ist. Es gab nicht einmal die Zustimmung das Merkels Handy nicht weiter abgehorcht wird.

cool oder?

Ich bekomme langsam richtig Wut auf die Amis und vor allem aber auch auf unsere Regierung die das mit sich machen lässt.


----------



## King_Sony (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



> Ich bekomme langsam richtig Wut auf die Amis und vor allem aber auch auf unsere Regierung die das mit sich machen lässt.


Ich vor allem auf unsere Regierung. Die machen was sie lustig sind und schaffen es dann nicht Autoritär aufzutreten und die Amis in die Schranken zu weisen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Hui,...
> hab grad gehört das das No-Spy Abkommen gescheitert ist. Es gab nicht einmal die Zustimmung das Merkels Handy nicht weiter abgehorcht wird.
> 
> cool oder?
> ...


 Das den Amis sche*ß egal ist, was Merkel oder sonstwer so vor sich hin blubbern und sowieso weiter abhören werden war mir sowieso klar. Das höchste was zu er warten gewesen wäre, wäre die typische "Klar machen wird das nicht wenn ihr das nicht möchtet" Politiker-Lüge.

Was richtig kacke ist, ist das Merkel und Co nichts dagegen tun. 
Auf das Volk wird ja sowieso geschissen. Aber das man nicht mal (richtig) sauer wird, wenns um einen selbst geht lässt ja schon sehr tief blicken. Fast so tief wie man den Amis in den A*sch kriecht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

genau mein reden @John201050

wir reichen dem Einbrecher die Hand, bedanken uns für den besuch und schleppen ihm die Beute noch zum Auto.


----------



## RuhigeHand (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Klar ist die Sache für uns Deutsche natürlich blöd, zeigt aber die wahren Machtverhältnisse in der Welt auf. Ob wir uns jetzt aufregen oder nicht wird dem Ami ziemlich egal sein. Solange er keinen Vorteil für sich erkennen kann wird er uns kein partnerschaftliches Abkommen anbieten, erzwingen können wir es nicht, nichtmal auf europäischer Ebene. Weltpolitisch hat Europa an Wichtigkeit verloren und ist ohne USA nicht mal in der Lage einen Krieg vor der Haustüre (Libyen) zu beenden. Armutszeugniss für uns, allerdings mittlerweile anerkannter Volkeswille (Kürzungen bei der Bundeswehr, Nichteinmischung in Konflikte, Verzicht auf Schlüssetechnologien, etc.)


----------



## belle (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Nieder mit den Geheimdiensten, darunter zählen alle!


 Nein, man ist in gewissem Maße einfach auf die Arbeit von Geheimdiensten angewiesen. Glaubst du Staaten wie Nordkorea antworten dir freiwillig ehrlich auf brisante Fragen?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Deswegen bin ich froh, dass es Menschen wie Snowden, Manning, Organisationen wie Wikileaks, Liveleaks und Gruppen wie Anonymous, Lulzec gibt.


----------



## JoeTheRider (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Ich Denke dass die Personen und Unternehmen sollen anfangen eigen Verantwortung zu übernehmen und ihre Daten zu Schützen. 
Von Politik sollte man nichts erwarten, aber wirklich Garnichts. 

Noscript/ Vpn/ Linux : sind schon mal ein guter Anfang. Snowden und Wikileaks usw. sollte man unterstützten. 
Durch Empörung usw. geschieht nichts.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



> Ich Denke dass die Personen und Unternehmen sollen anfangen eigen Verantwortung zu übernehmen und ihre Daten zu Schützen.



du kannst deine Daten so gut es geht verschlüssel und schützen wie du willst. wenn es ein derart großen Machtaparat gibt, welcher überall seine Finger im Spiel hat (beispielsweise Google, MS etc pp...) und sich dadurch Hintertürchen in jedes System der Welt einbaut, bist du einfach machtlos.


----------



## Dooma (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Es wird sich gar nichts tun... Solang es keine Aufstände mit wütenden Mobs mit Fakeln gibt zumindest. Und die sehe ich bei uns extremst braven Deutschen einfach nicht kommen; sind wir auch sowieso viel zu bequem dazu.
Warum wird sich nichts ändern? Weil unser Land abhängig ist von anderen Ländern, auch den USA, die kaufen unser exportiertes Zeug! Wir können uns kein Embargo gegen die USA leisten, wir würden uns nur selber aushungern.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Demo in Deutschland:
http://www.politreport.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/gauck-demo-berlin.jpg
http://www.a100stoppen.de/wp-conten...-a100-stoppen-berlin-neukoelln-12-03-2013.jpg

Demo in Frankreich:
http://images.zeit.de/gesellschaft/2013-03/demo-paris/demo-paris-540x304.jpg
http://cdn2.spiegel.de/images/image-500445-panoV9-ylct.jpg

Kurz und knapp, deutsche sind einfach viel zu gutmütig, weich und Mundfaul, kein Wunder das in Deutschland eine Moderne Diktatur herrscht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

ich häng nochmal was an den doch schon knapp 1 Monat alten Topic mal dran.
Die unendliche Selbstverliebtheit der Amerikaner fordert dies nunmal.

Die amerikanische Diplomatin Nuland äusserte sich ziemlich kritisch in einem Telefonat mit einem Kollegen über die europäische Union.
Mit den Worten "**** the EU" brachte sie genau das zum Ausdruck was jeder von uns schon seit längerem wusste, aber niemand laut sagen sollte.
Blöd nur das die Russen dieses Telefonat abgehört hatten und das ganze veröffentlich haben.

Schon blöd wenn man die eigene Medizin zum schmecken bekommt.


edit: Wortfilter hat zugeschlagen, naja ihr könnt euch ja denken was die 4 Sterne bedeuten
alternativ einfach nach Nuland googeln


----------



## DarkMo (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

die müssten einfach mal so dermaßen auf die schnautze fallen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Lösung ?
1) Amerikanische Botschaft in Berlin mit Volksmusik auf allen Funkfrequenzen beschallen?
            2) Die Nato verlassen und mit anderen EU Ländern eine neue Organisation gründen?
3) Alle US Bürger aus Europa abschieben.
4) Amerika den K. erklären
5) Amerika mit allen Agenten des BND ausspionieren

Lösung 1 ist wohl das einzige was man der Bundesregierung zutrauen kann für den rest fehlt der mut


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

lösung 1 ist eher etwas was das Volk selber machen könnte. unsere Regierung hat nicht den schneid überhaupt etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## Atothedrian (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Lösung ?
> 1) Amerikanische Botschaft in Berlin mit Volksmusik auf allen Funkfrequenzen beschallen?
> 2) Die Nato verlassen und mit anderen EU Ländern eine neue Organisation gründen?
> 3) Alle US Bürger aus Europa abschieben.
> ...


 

Ich bin auch sehr froh das zu 4) ihr der Mut fehlt! Was ist das denn bitte für ne "Lösung"?


----------



## Sunjy (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr froh das zu 4) ihr der Mut fehlt! Was ist das denn bitte für ne "Lösung"?


 

Der wäre bei den Waschweibern die bei unserer Bundeswehr dienen auch schnell verloren. Auserdem haben die Amis etwa 250 zu 1 überzahl^^


----------



## xeno75 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Hui,...
> hab grad gehört das das No-Spy Abkommen gescheitert ist. Es gab nicht einmal die Zustimmung das Merkels Handy nicht weiter abgehorcht wird.
> 
> cool oder?
> ...


 
Die Verhandlungen zum no spy Abkommen dauerten genau so lange bis die Wahlen entschieden waren. Aber das hat natürlich nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Naja Krieg ist sicher in dem Fall keine Lösung dafür sind die USA Militärisch einfach zu stark aber im Internet/Cyberkrieg haben wir vielleicht eine chance denn ihrgendwer muss das Monopol auf die Weltherschaft der USA mal brechen finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Knogle (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Naja Krieg ist sicher in dem Fall keine Lösung dafür sind die USA Militärisch einfach zu stark aber im Internet/Cyberkrieg haben wir vielleicht eine chance denn ihrgendwer muss das Monopol auf die Weltherschaft der USA mal brechen finde ich jedenfalls.


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Jedoch faende ich das mit Russland als Verbuendeteten z.b. garnicht mehr unrealistisch


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Naja Krieg ist sicher in dem Fall keine Lösung dafür sind die USA Militärisch einfach zu stark aber im Internet/Cyberkrieg haben wir vielleicht eine chance denn ihrgendwer muss das Monopol auf die Weltherschaft der USA mal brechen finde ich jedenfalls.


 Bezweifel ich. (also das wir irgendwo na Chance gegen die Amis hätten)
Die haben die NSA nicht nur zur Wirtschaftsspionage usw.
Und auch so ist deren "Cybereinheit" bestimmt x*10^drölftausend stärker als unsere. Aber wir erkunden das "Neuland" ja auch erst noch.

Aber das ist doch keine Lösung und bringt nix.


----------



## Sepulzera (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Geht einfach alle in euren Keller zurück und seid dankbar, dass die Amis uns nur ausspionieren statt einfach auszuplündern.
Das könnte die nämlich auch mit nur einem Fingerschnipps!

Wir haben uns gegen eine Bundeswehr entschieden (also unsere Regierung) und damit uns freiwillig ausgeliefert. Akzeptiert das einfach


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> xxx
> 
> Wir haben uns gegen eine Bundeswehr entschieden (also unsere Regierung) und damit uns freiwillig ausgeliefert. Akzeptiert das einfach


 richtiger wäre ich habe mich nicht aktiv für die Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands entschieden ... sondern wurde schon damals einfach übernommen und musste dabei die Amis mit schlucken

in der Wirtschaft nend man sowas Feindliche Übernahme


----------



## Don-Camilo (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

... ich würde den einzelnen Staaten in der EU bzw. Deutschland lieber einmal Raten, ein eigenes eigenes Sever-Sytem aufzubauen - kann doch net sein, das jede Anfrage am PC über Google oder sonst wenn über die USA läuft, da ist es ja kein Problem für die Amis uns auszuspionieren ...!


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> richtiger wäre ich habe mich nicht aktiv für die Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands entschieden ... sondern wurde schon damals einfach übernommen und musste dabei die Amis mit schlucken
> 
> in der Wirtschaft nend man sowas Feindliche Übernahme



Würdest Du lieber in der DDR leben mit Russland als "Besatzer"?


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Februar 2014)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> ... ich würde den einzelnen Staaten in der EU bzw. Deutschland lieber einmal Raten, ein eigenes eigenes Sever-Sytem aufzubauen - kann doch net sein, das jede Anfrage am PC über Google oder sonst wenn über die USA läuft, da ist es ja kein Problem für die Amis uns auszuspionieren ...!



Leider fehlt es in Deutschland an geschwindigkeit 
Hier wird ja gedrosselt.
Und ausbau wird auch nicht betrieben ist ja viel zu teuer.
Lieber alles den USA freiwillig übergeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*

Wir sind nun mal die Muppets der USA seit der Befreiung


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Würdest Du lieber in der DDR leben mit Russland als "Besatzer"?


 
Mehr nackig als jetzt würdest dich unter dieser Konstelation auch nicht machen.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mehr nackig als jetzt würdest dich unter dieser Konstelation auch nicht machen.



Dennoch genießen wir heute deutlich mehr Freiheiten als die Bürger damals in der DDR, oder? Tauschen möchte ich darum ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große EU-Staaten sabotieren NSA Skandal-Aufklärung!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dennoch genießen wir heute deutlich mehr Freiheiten als die Bürger damals in der DDR, oder? Tauschen möchte ich darum ganz sicher nicht.


 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht alles glauben was bundesdeutsche Medien einem über die DDR erzählen wollen. 
Nicht wenig davon ist nichts anderes als Propaganda um den Leuten weißmachen zu wollen das heute eigentlich vieles besser war als damals beim Klassenfeind.
Das soll nicht heißen das die DDR das Paradies auf Erden gewesen wäre, das es dort kein Unrecht gab und es auch genug schlechte Dinge gegeben hat, aber mit Sicherheit konnte man mit Einschränken(vor allem matierieller Art bedingt durch Ressourcenknappheit) auch in der DDR als durchschnittlicher Mensch nicht schlechter leben als heutzutage in der BRD.

Z.B. eine der beliebtesten Ammenmärchen des Westens ist nach wie vor das man in der DDR wie im Gefängnis gelebt hätte was das reisen angeht. Es ist richtig das du als DDR-Bürger nicht überall auf der Welt hinreisen durftest, aber es war z.B. für jemanden der genügend Geld verdiente/gespart hatte, um sich eine Reise überhaupt leisten zu können, kein Problem Urlaub in Polen, Bulgarien, Ungarn, oder Russland zu machen. Auch Kuba war ein mögliches Reiseziel sofern man sich nichts zu Schulden hat kommen lassen(allerdings verfügte die DDR nicht über allzuviele Kreuzfahrtschiffe, weshalb die Plätze für Kubareisen sehr begrenzt waren).
Nur halt der Westen war absolutes tabu.

Kurz um jeder DDR-Bürger konnte sich mit nicht mehr Aufwand und Kosten als heute Urlaub im sozialistischen Ausland organisieren.
Weiß nicht wieviele Reportagen ich schon gesehen habe wo einem immer wieder weißgemacht werden soll das man in der DDR garnicht reisen durfte. 

Auch ansonsten würde ich sagen sind die Freiheiten heute sehr subjektiv. Sicher wir haben heute "Reisefreiheit" und "Berufsfreiheit", sowie die Freiheit unsere Meinung zu politischen und die Gesellschaft betreffenden Themen zu äußern. Da hört die Freiheit die wir heute genießen aber eigentlich auch schon wieder auf.
Andere Bereiche wie die soziale Gerechtigkeit innerhalb der Gesellschaft und die Gleichbehandlung der Leute haben dafür stark unter der Wende und unserer "Sozial"demokratie gelitten.

Im Bereich des Schutzes der Persöhnlichkeitsrechte(Strich Überwachung, Personenverfolgung, usw.) sehe ich gegenüber der DDR sogar keinen Unterschied. Man wird als Bürger heute genauso ausspioniert und überwacht wie zu Zeiten der DDR(vieleicht sogar noch schlimmer), der einzige Unterschied der beide Systeme noch voneinander in dieser Hinsicht trennt sind physische Regressionen gegen kritische Menschen, aber da hat man ja im Westen andere Möglichkeiten kritische Stimmen Mundtot zu machen(siehe USA).

Wie man es auch dreht und wendet und es betrachtet. Im Endeffekt sind beide Systeme, sowohl das der DDR, wie auch das der BRD eigentlich nicht so unterschiedlich und besser als wie man uns heute immer weiß machen will.
Wer in der DDR mit dem Strom geschwommen ist konnte ordentlich leben und wer das heute auch macht lebt auch ruhig und mit wenig Problemen...


----------

